# 1000D to 50D upgrade



## mangtarn (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello all,
I am new to the forum and I am already presenting you with a challenge. I have been working with a Canon XS (1000d) for about nine months now. So I have the basics of DSLR photography down pretty well and I can take some decent photos. I recently started "working" (volunteering) as a photographer for my university student newspaper. So I would really like to upgrade my 1000d to something with more capacities. I have been looking at the 50d recently and the photos look very nice. The main thing is higher ISO speed and higher quality.

I looked it up on craigslist and there is a used one and the guy is asking $700. Comes with a grip and three batteries.

I would like to know your opinions on if I need this camera and if that is a reasonable price. Sorry to bombard you with such a long post.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 21, 2011)

50d is great camera, I am not sure how much better the quality of your photographs will be though. Its not renowned for its high ISO performance, and to be honest I have never compared mine to a 1000d. On the up side, the focus is fast and accurate, it will shoot 6 frames a second, its rugged in the hand and it has 5 more mp (not even sure if 15mp is better than 10 for most people). 

In general I like the camera and it may be only internet hype but most other canon cameras (DSLRs) in the last few years reputably perform better at high ISOs.Having said that I have never printed a photo from this camera that I wasnt happy with after minimal post processing. Asking price is subject to condition and shutter count etc, if they are low and its in perfect condition I would think it be worth a little less than asking price


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

The 50D certainly is a 'better' camera than your Rebel XS, but the difference are mostly to do with the size/ergonomics of the body and the available features.  In terms of pure image quality, there probably isn't as much difference as you may think.  

If improving your image quality is your priority, it's likely that your money would be better spent on a high quality lens.  

And of course, improving the photographers is almost always the best way to improve the photos...so you could invest in some good books, maybe a class etc.


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 21, 2011)

The 50d does have better ISO performance than the 1000d, but ISO performance is one of those things that improves with time as well, and the 50d isn't exactly new.  Canon's newer bodies do a bit better with ISO, but certainly not for the price you've mentioned.  The ergonomics alone to me would be worth the upgrade, but I feel like I tend to put more emphasis on that kind of thing than other photogs do.  As Mike said though, be sure you're aware of which quality elements are the responsibility of the body, and which are the lens.  As far bang for the buck, glass usually gives you the most significant quality improvement, but it won't do anything for your ISO.  (having a nice fast prime like a Sigma 50 1.4 would reduce your need for better ISO performance however)


----------



## mangtarn (Sep 26, 2011)

thank you all for your replies, I am going with a 50d afterall. im also getting a 17-85 IS USM lens to go with it. a 50mm prime would be next on the list. i am very fond of photography and the main reason why i feel the need for a better camera is because my 1000d is not delivering some shots that i would like.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

> the main reason why i feel the need for a better camera is because my 1000d is not delivering some shots that i would like.


Don't make the (all too common) mistake of thinking that getting new equipment is going to make your photos better.  
Often, better understanding and better techniques will take you farther than simple upgrading your gear.  

But, being happy & comfortable with you camera and it's capabilities can also help you photography, and the 50D is technically a better camera, so have fun with it.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 26, 2011)

dude, stretch your budget to around $850-$950 and get your self a 5D classic.  No brainer choice.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Sep 26, 2011)

I own a 50D and absolutely love it. Although I am no great photographer... yet... I am constantly learning.... This camera (the 50D) has a lot to offer... especially for the price.

But, as mentioned before...  Investing in better lenses and other equipment will probably help more than upgrading your camera.


----------



## mangtarn (Sep 26, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Don't make the (all too common) mistake of thinking that getting new equipment is going to make your photos better.


 I am fully aware of that. The main reason i feel the need is mostly for indoor low light situations like sports and theater (which you can't use a flash for). i am also getting a 17-85 with the camera, which is better than both lens i have right now.
as for me i'll try and get out there as much as possible so i can fully utilize the capabilities of the 50D. (cliche)


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 26, 2011)

> The main reason i feel the need is mostly for indoor low light situations like sports and theater


In that case, I'd also suggest getting a 'fast' lens.  The 50mm F1.8 or F1.4....the 85mm F1.8  etc.


----------



## analog.universe (Sep 26, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > The main reason i feel the need is mostly for indoor low light situations like sports and theater
> 
> 
> In that case, I'd also suggest getting a 'fast' lens.  The 50mm F1.8 or F1.4....the 85mm F1.8  etc.



Totally agree with this.

The Canon 17-85mm you're looking at is f/5.6 at 85.  The 85mm 1.8 will let in ~10 times more light than this (3 1/3 stops)... that's ISO 3200 vs. 320 at the same shutter speed.  This is a much more significant difference than you will notice upgrading bodies.


----------

